# I want to remove a 2nd hard drive from Tivo



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a Tivo Series 2 that I upgraded to add a second hard drive last year. I now have a Tivo HD and I am going to sell my Series 2, but I would like that second hard drive out of it to use in my computer. Is it possible to remove the second hard drive and have the tivo still work, with it's original drive... what steps do I need to do to accomplish this. I doubt I can just remove it without a problem....?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

You should be able to do it with WinMFS Divorce a 2nd Drive

You should make a truncated backup first. MFSLive.com -> Series 2 & 3 Backup to a File Just in case.


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

thanks so much!!


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

Okay I did what you said, and it said the drives were divorced. When I booted up Tivo, I got a message...The External Storage Device Not Detected, and it goes on to say I can have tivo remove it by pressing enter etc, and then rebooting, but that message keep coming up every time. I took the drive back out and tried to divorce it again, but it said the drive was already divorced.... so now what? I dont care about losing any recordings or anything, I just want the Tivo to work... even if I have to start all over with the setup


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Need to collect some information.
- Model of TiVO first 3 digits of the TSN (can be found on a tag in back of the TiVo)
- Which method did you use Method 2 WinMFS or Method 1 MFSLive?
- What is the model and size of the 2 drives?

Will the TiVo boot if you put both drives back into it?


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

TSN 649

WinFMS, Divorce

Drive 1 - Original Tivo Drive 80g Western Digital
Drive 2 - upgraded drive Seagte 320g

And I haven't tried to put the second drive back in and see if it will boot. If I try and divorce it again, it says that there is no second drive to divorce. Tivo boots through Starting up, all the way to Almost there just a few more minutes, and then the messages comes up.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

A note to Spike at MFSLive.com might be in order.

The worst case for the S2DT should be the long "Green Screen Of Death" while the indexes are being re-built.

If putting the 'B' drive back in the TiVo does not change things try re-marrying the drives in the PC. As a last resort you might try forcing the GSOD with KickStart 57 or one of the other KickStart Codes Not sure if that will help however.


----------

